# Technics SL-1301 turntable.. Is this a good deal?



## MarkZ

I'm in the market for a turntable, and found a Technics SL-1301 with a new-ish cartridge (ADC Integra ST XLM II) locally for $200. Not exactly what I was looking for, and a bit higher than I wanted to spend, but if it's a good deal I may take the plunge. Any opinions or suggestions?


----------



## msmith

That turntable dates back to the late 1970's. It was a mid-line model. It's a direct-drive model with Quartz Lock so speed should be okay (pretty reliable).

You do have to look out for issues with the automatic mechanism and the tonearm. There are often issues with the auto-start functionality that require adjustment and/or repair.

Being an automatic makes it less desirable and I think the price is a little high, honestly. The semi-auto 1401 might command $150 in great shape with a decent cartridge, but this 1301 should be closer to $100.00 in good shape.

At $200.00 you're not far away from a decent SL-1200 mkII which is a vastly superior machine to the 1301.

Just my reasonably well-informed opinion.


----------



## MarkZ

Thanks, Manville!


----------



## Dryseals

MarkZ said:


> I'm in the market for a turntable, and found a Technics SL-1301 with a new-ish cartridge (ADC Integra ST XLM II) locally for $200. Not exactly what I was looking for, and a bit higher than I wanted to spend, but if it's a good deal I may take the plunge. Any opinions or suggestions?


As one who owns numerous turntables, I wouldn't give that much for a thirty year old TT. Even the new cheap ones of today perform as well as the top enders of yesterday. They kind of hit their peak in the later 70's, not much else they could inprove on and then went to the CD world.


----------



## jasondplacetobe

very interesting


----------

